# Buying A 2008 Outback 21rs/first Time Buyer Advice



## rdecola

Hi all,

My wife and I are buying a 21rs this coming weekend. I did alot of research on-line and wound up at the outback after looking at Rockwoods,Surveyors, and Aerolites. I think we're getting a pretty good deal and the people at the dealership seem pretty nice and very knowledgeable. We have a 2005 Chevy 1500 crew cab 2wd with a 5.3 that I think will do quit nicely for this trailer, although the trailer is a little heavier then I wanted. While this is our first RV I'm not new to towing. I have a car hauler and a 16' utility trailer that I use quit a bit. I have the factory tow package as well as a after market brake controller so I think I'm pretty well set.

What advice can you guys give me about RV ownership, buying experience, tow vehicle prep, ect.


----------



## Ghosty

Where in Texas are you at??

I think we have the same truck .. 2005 Chevy 1500 crew cab 2wd with a 5.3 with 3.73 rear and Tow package

If you are anywhere near FunTime RV Dallas or Fort Worth -- that is the best place in TEXAS to get a trailer -- they beat everyone we went to by 1000's... and i knwo of several folks that have had the same experience...

Also don't forget to check out the Texas Rally info -- we are having a Texas OUTBACK Rally in march in San Marcos... I usually give demos on how to set a picnic table on fire and MSWALT usually shows how he can land planes with his Outdoor light set that takes 10000 watt bulbs....

Texas Rally


----------



## jasonrebecca

That truck will tow it fine, and welcome to Outbackers, you will enjoy the 21rs, we were looking at the same trailers as you.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on your new purchase. Be sure to look here --> Outback Pre-Delivery Inspection (PDI) , you may even want to print it out and take it with you. Be sure to take many notes on how the various systems work. And when all else fails, ask us. We love to help each other out!!


----------



## egregg57

H2Osprayer gives some additional good advice!

I think everyone gets excited about delivery and just wants this guy (or gal) to get through with the dog and pony show so as to get on the road. That is the time to take a step back and Slllllooooowwww down!

The PDI list we have is a very good one. I suggest obtaining it and sitting down with a cup of coffee or what have you and reading it over with your significant other. ANYTHING that doesn't make sense right of the bat to both of you, mark it and make sure to ask the question.

In example, our Outback was our third Travel Trailer. PDI's were old hat buy some standards to us. The year we got our 31RQS saw us heading to Washington DC. That was cool. Since we hardly ever dry camp, and we hadn't yet in this rig I had not looked for the fresh water tank drain cap. Just assumed it was were it should be. On the drain! Right? Nope!

After several minutes of filling my fresh water tank at a lay over point I realized i was watering the grass. For the life of me I could not find the cap. Anywhere. We called the dealership and luckily, Chris, who had done our PDI was there. "Eric, I put the cap behind the water heater door....I showed you!" DUH! Not paying attention! Over Confidence! Etc Etc Etc.

Look for the small stuff. Make sure you know about ALL of the drain valves, caps, plugs, low point drains, Water Heater Bypass valve, Nuts bolts and exposed screws. Wolfwood and I assisted with a PDI for first time buyers and I found a sheet metal screw stripped from the aluminum cover over the rear bumper and a poorly cut and fit propane tank cover.

The best peice of advice I can give is to have them show you everything working. Heater, water heater, AC, Fresh water pump, stove, oven, exterior grill, awning everything. If it has a function..see it work. More than likely you'll find that everything works just as advertised. If anything is amiss, get it scheduled for work or corrected on the spot.

If you are away from home or at home and have a question...well, hop online. You'll always have your extended family right here to help.

CONGRATULATIONS!!! And Welcome!!

Eric


----------



## Ghosty

actually i took our PDI one step further -- i video taped the entire thing --

1. That allowed me to miss some things and go back.
2. It made the technician a little more cautious and he slowed down and showed me probably allot more then he would have done otherwise without the camera being pointed at him..


----------



## tdvffjohn

Lets see, lawyer recording the PDI, ya wonder that he was worried about liabilty and saying something wrong







Way to go!


----------



## Oakraidr

Ghosty said:


> actually i took our PDI one step further -- i video taped the entire thing --
> 
> 1. That allowed me to miss some things and go back.
> 2. It made the technician a little more cautious and he slowed down and showed me probably allot more then he would have done otherwise without the camera being pointed at him..


Any chance you posted it online somewhere?

Google Video or Youtube?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

tdvffjohn said:


> Lets see, lawyer recording the PDI, ya wonder that he was worried about liabilty and saying something wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go!


...and if memory serves me correctly, Ghosty also packs a Taurus PT140.


----------



## rdecola

Hey guys,

We had the deal ($16,500 OTD) made and we were going to pick up the Outback 21rs and I was going to send the $1500 deposite Friday morning. However Thursday night my wife and I started to talk about it and decided that we're going to wait awhile. This would have been our first trailer and there are just too many unknows for us at this time. We both love the idea of having a trailer but with gas going up constantly we fear it would limit our travel distances. We're also unsure about the upkeep, and maintenance. We're going to look at it again in a year or so but, we're pretty much sold on Outback trailers. After visiting several dealers and looking many trailers the Outback trailers looks like they would suit our needs the best.

So, Friday morning I called the guys at Genuine RV in Nacogdoches, tx and told them we were going to wait awhile. They seemed like good guys and our salesman, Dick Ward, was extremely helpful and when we do get around to buying a trailer we will be going back to talk to them.

I'm dying to know though is $16,500 out the door for an Outback 21rs a good deal?


----------



## MJRey

Rk Texas said:


> We're also unsure about the upkeep, and maintenance.


The upkeep and maintenance are very minor, the biggest expenses are the accessories/mods that you'll want for the trailer after you get it. The only real upkeep/maintenance expense that I've had is the new tires I got after 2 of the original ones failed on a trip.


----------



## 3LEES

If the price you were quoted was for a 21RS and NOT a 21RSLE, then I would say it is a good price.

There is a significant difference between a 21RS and a 21RSLE.

Most vehicles that have the LE listing mean Luxury Edition.

With the 21RS, LE means Less Equipment.


----------



## rdecola

MJRey said:


> We're also unsure about the upkeep, and maintenance.


The upkeep and maintenance are very minor, the biggest expenses are the accessories/mods that you'll want for the trailer after you get it. The only real upkeep/maintenance expense that I've had is the new tires I got after 2 of the original ones failed on a trip.
[/quote]

It was an LE. What would be a good price for an 21 rs LE. According to the dealership the MSRP was just over $21,000 but I know from my reasearch that an actual MSRP can be had to find at the dealer.

Thanks for the heads up on the LE. I missed that part while reading up on the outback.


----------



## fl_diesel

Rk Texas said:


> We're also unsure about the upkeep, and maintenance.


The upkeep and maintenance are very minor, the biggest expenses are the accessories/mods that you'll want for the trailer after you get it. The only real upkeep/maintenance expense that I've had is the new tires I got after 2 of the original ones failed on a trip.
[/quote]

It was an LE. What would be a good price for an 21 rs LE. According to the dealership the MSRP was just over $21,000 but I know from my reasearch that an actual MSRP can be had to find at the dealer.

Thanks for the heads up on the LE. I missed that part while reading up on the outback.
[/quote]
Here is a good bellweather:

Holman RV


----------



## mswalt

Check Lake shore RV in Michigan or Holman RV in Ohio for a price comparison. That will give you a great starting point to make your deal.

Gas prices are apt to be fairly stable I think. In my opinion, and I'm no expert by any means, little difference can be expected from here on out. A few cents up or down at most. It that's a big concern for you, maybe you could find a campground fairly close to you and take your trips to that place. I'd hate to think you'd give up the entire idea of getting out and enjoying yourself in your new trailer for a few cents per gallon. I think most people can realistically shave a few dollars off in other places in their budget, but, again, that's just my opinion.

Fellow Outbackers here on this forum can tell you time and time again what getting out with their families has done for them, regardless of cost. It's like the tv commercials say, PRICELESS.

Whatever you decide to do, good luck. If you are nearby, come down to San Marcos for our rally and spend some time with us in March, with or without a trailer. You'll have a great time and meet some wonderful people.

Later.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper

mswalt said:


> Fellow Outbackers here on this forum can tell you time and time again what getting out with their families has done for them, regardless of cost. It's like the tv commercials say, PRICELESS.


Couldn't agree more. The time you spend away from home and building lifelong family memories are worth every penny. if gas has you worried...skip a few Starbucks (sorry skippershe) or other trival stuff.

You won't be sorry....


----------



## rdecola

mswalt said:


> Check Lake shore RV in Michigan or Holman RV in Ohio for a price comparison. That will give you a great starting point to make your deal.
> 
> Gas prices are apt to be fairly stable I think. In my opinion, and I'm no expert by any means, little difference can be expected from here on out. A few cents up or down at most. It that's a big concern for you, maybe you could find a campground fairly close to you and take your trips to that place. I'd hate to think you'd give up the entire idea of getting out and enjoying yourself in your new trailer for a few cents per gallon. I think most people can realistically shave a few dollars off in other places in their budget, but, again, that's just my opinion.
> 
> Fellow Outbackers here on this forum can tell you time and time again what getting out with their families has done for them, regardless of cost. It's like the tv commercials say, PRICELESS.
> 
> Whatever you decide to do, good luck. If you are nearby, come down to San Marcos for our rally and spend some time with us in March, with or without a trailer. You'll have a great time and meet some wonderful people.
> 
> Later.
> 
> Mark


Actually I live about 30 miles from San Marcos. I might just do that and see what it's all about.


----------



## mswalt

> Actually I live about 30 miles from San Marcos. I might just do that and see what it's all about.


Do that. Come down on Sunday and join us for our potluck.

Mark


----------



## 3LEES

Your instincts were right when you walked away from that deal. $16,500 is over priced for a 21RSLE.

Here is a dealer that is offering a 21RSLE for much less:

21RSLE

Get as much information regarding pricing as you can before negotiating with the dealer. Your questions here on this site are a good first step. Doing a Google search for 21RSLE will yield a wealth of pricing info.

Good luck with your search.

Dan


----------



## rdecola

I do appreciate all the help you guys have given me. My wife and I both like the idea of have the freedom of hooking up to the trailer and going away for the weekend. Like someone else mentioned we could go a short distance and just relax without having to worry about resevations (well maybe around a holiday)or what kinda of hotel you'll wind up having to stay in. I guess there is somthing kinda 'romantic' about being 'self contained' on the road.

You guys have provided me with some really good links to dealers that have amazing prices on this unit. How can I use them to deal with local dealers down here. Why do they claim that the MSRP of this unit is about $4k higher then it is? Where can I check for the real MSRP? It's really frustrating to me, I can go online and in 5 minutes give you the real MSRP, Dealer cost, and usually an offer for about dealer cost + $500 on a car or truck. With RV the MSRP's are all over the place. Is there any reason the guys in TX I talked to can't give me the same deal as the guys in Ohio?


----------



## Chabbie1

(actually i took our PDI one step further -- i video taped the entire thing --)

We are the second owners of our 21rs. So, we did not have a thorough PDI with a dealer. But luckily, the original owners video taped their PDI and gave it to us with the trailer!!!!!!!! It came in very handy several times. We thought that was a great idea!


----------



## russlg

Rk Texas said:


> I do appreciate all the help you guys have given me. My wife and I both like the idea of have the freedom of hooking up to the trailer and going away for the weekend. Like someone else mentioned we could go a short distance and just relax without having to worry about resevations (well maybe around a holiday)or what kinda of hotel you'll wind up having to stay in. I guess there is somthing kinda 'romantic' about being 'self contained' on the road.
> 
> You guys have provided me with some really good links to dealers that have amazing prices on this unit. How can I use them to deal with local dealers down here. Why do they claim that the MSRP of this unit is about $4k higher then it is? Where can I check for the real MSRP? It's really frustrating to me, I can go online and in 5 minutes give you the real MSRP, Dealer cost, and usually an offer for about dealer cost + $500 on a car or truck. With RV the MSRP's are all over the place. Is there any reason the guys in TX I talked to can't give me the same deal as the guys in Ohio?


One reason is it isn't very far from Goshen, IN (The Plant) to Holman in Batavia, OH and Lakeshore in Muskegon MI. Freight charges are enormous. That still doesn't justify the HUGE markup local dealers are getting from uninformed buyers. I will bet there are peeps who log on here AFTER making an impulse purchase that say Oh S#!t!!! I overpaid!!!


----------

